# Cherry barbs



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Cherry barbs are among the most popular and readily-available barbs in the aquarium trade. Known for their bright red coloration, they reach a maximum of two inches in length.

Male and female cherry barbs are easily discernable once mature (reaching maturity at 3 to 4 months). Females are a brownish-gold color with a horizontal dark brown or gold stripe running from snout to tailfin. Males, on the other hand, are a "cherry" red, with a horizontal maroon or black stripe running from snout to tailfin.

















Males will become a deeper and brighter red just before they mate. Sometimes, spawning can be induced by moving the females to a different tank, out of sight, for a few days, then reintroducing them. Make sure you have plenty of fake OR real plants in the spawning tank. The female will lay up to 250 eggs on the plant leaves. However, both parents (and any other tankmates) will start eating the eggs as quickly as they can. To circumvent this, you have several options:


Remove all the fish from the tank
Gently cut off the leaves the eggs land on (they're sticky) and put them in a net breeder (keeping the leaves submerged at all times)
Gently cut off the leaves the eggs land on, put them in a cup of water (keeping the leaves submerged at all times), acclimate the cup to an empty, cycled tank as you would with a fish, and place the leaves at the bottom of the tank, or, if possible, mid-level, in such a way that none of the eggs are crushed

The eggs will hatch in 1 to 2 days (be sure to dispose of any eggs that do not hatch within 3 days). Fry will need the tiniest foods for their first few days: start an infusoria culture about a week in advance, plant their tank with java moss if at all possible, and try baby brine shrimp. Fry foods such as Hikari First Bites usually appeal to them, and they will readily eat very finely crushed flake (put a pinch of flake food in a plastic baggie, shift it all into one corner, and rub it between your fingers for 6 to 10 minutes - be careful not to overfeed). Fry growth will benefit from frequent water changes and warm temperatures (at least 74 degrees F, but not more than 79). Cherry barb fry are usually dull brown or tan until they are about 2-3 months of age, and are sexually mature at no older than 4 months. Cherry barbs are not known to eat their young, but I personally take no chances for two reasons. First of all, most fish, if hungry/stressed enough, will eat their young regardless of habits and "norms." Secondly, adults release growth inhibiting hormones.

Best of luck!  Please feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------

